# Christmas Offers



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Lost for idea's for Christmas? below are few suggestions and offers:

Mignon MK2 grinders; http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-grinders/eureka/

Rocket Appartmento/ Giotto/ R58 offers http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/rocket-espresso/

Vibiemme Domobar Junior HX and 2B http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/vibiemme-espresso/

Baratza grinder; http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-grinders/baratza/

Fiorenzato grinders: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-grinders/fiorenzato/

We are constantly updating the site with offers.

email: [email protected]


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Why can't you put a price instead of enquiry?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you know, I honestly never click on 'enquire' buttons. I abandon such sites and buy elsewhere. A price plus a 'beat any price for 10 Days after purchase' guarantee works much better with me. I wonder how many sales are lost by the 'make enquiry' approach.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I just just want to see a price that's it.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Rocket Appartmento £850 + VAT

Rocket Giotto Evo Type R £1295 + VAT

Rocket R58 £1600 + VAT

Rocket Giotto Evo Type R + Eureka Mignon £1,520 + VAT

Rocket R58 + Eureka Mignon £1,825 + VAT



Jony said:


> Why can't you put a price instead of enquiry?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We try and protect the brand as far as possible, only MAP pricing can be displayed on websites but not discounted or package prices hence why "enquiry button"

Different manufacturers have different policy that we need to adhere to unfortunately.



Obnic said:


> Do you know, I honestly never click on 'enquire' buttons. I abandon such sites and buy elsewhere. A price plus a 'beat any price for 10 Days after purchase' guarantee works much better with me. I wonder how many sales are lost by the 'make enquiry' approach.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffee_omega said:


> ...only MAP pricing can be displayed on websites...Different manufacturers have different policy that we need to adhere to unfortunately.


I see your predicament. I really do but truly, i never bother to 'enquire'. Its a sale killer for me. Other retailers seem able to publish deals so i find them.


----------

